# Singing Pumpkins



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I found this on youtube but I want to know how he made the pumpkins sing. I am thinking of something like this for next year.






Any ideas?


----------



## Drake (Oct 28, 2006)

I would guess it is just computer animations and some projectors. That is some really cool stuff, makes me wish I could do animations.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I LOVE those Jacks!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm already thinking of next year since it's on a Friday. Then kids will not have to worry about school the next day and they have time to really enjoy the holiday.

I thought this might be a great way to welcome kids to the haunt.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I saw an article somewhere on how he does it. If I rmember correctly, he makes his face up to look like a pumpkin cutout. Then he records himself as each pumpkin singing the song. After all the editing and stuff, he projects the finished film onto the surface.

The last video of his I saw (which I liked better) was his home haunt. It had ghosts zipping along the front of the house and some large bags on the front lawn that "became" the pumpkins.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

berzerkmonkey said:


> I saw an article somewhere on how he does it. If I rmember correctly, he makes his face up to look like a pumpkin cutout. Then he records himself as each pumpkin singing the song. After all the editing and stuff, he projects the finished film onto the surface.
> 
> The last video of his I saw (which I liked better) was his home haunt. It had ghosts zipping along the front of the house and some large bags on the front lawn that "became" the pumpkins.


I think this may be the house:






:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's effin' awesome!!! What kind of program does he use to make theimages and what kind of projector? Where can I get that huge eye image? Is that a tv projection?


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, the faces are recordings that are put through some filters to make them negative and filter out a lot of the details so you're just left with solid black and white areas for the eyes, mouths, etc. It's quite clever.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont know about filters, you could just turn the contrast up and brightness down.
I like how they did this onto styro heads:
*



*but what kind of projector would you need?
Are there cheap ones?


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> but what kind of projector would you need?
> Are there cheap ones?


From one of his posts: "Crummy Sharp Notevision. 1200 lumen LCD. Amazing what you can do with event the wimpiest projectors." From Googling, looks like a grand. Not a cheap tool...


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

ouch


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't see the video from work but I think you are talking about the same one. He uses a video projector to cast the images. He also uses them on his house. The first time he had to put the video projector in his neighbor's house. He made it look like his house had eyes and ghosts were flying around. It was cool. He told me he paid a pretty penny for the projector.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> I dont know about filters, you could just turn the contrast up and brightness down.


Yep, that would be one example of a filter.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey. Their is a program called crazy talk (http://www.reallusion.com/crazytalk/default.asp) that is really cool and lets you make inanimate objects talk. it would be good for pumpkins.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

ooh nice i might just have to get that


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice. For $200 though that could be a talking skull.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing such a great clip!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow. I am glad I am not the only one who likes this.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Got the software and its AWESOME!
Worth every penny and I will post a sample of what i created soon!*


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw that clip a few months back and have still been working on the effect myself for awhile now only I am using Adobe After Effects. (on a FREE 30 day trial)

Bought the pumpkin from Michaels to project on.. the whole bit.

After effects is awesome from what I can see only I cant figure it out. Its a juggernaut of an application. 

After Big Howling posts his demo maybe i'll just switch over to crazy talk instead..


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

ya, crazy talk is a really cool (but expensive) program to use. The possibilities are endless! Here is another program that has a talking skull, mask, and pumpkin. Here is the cite http://www.imagineerieing.com/


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Heres my first final edit for a part of my haunt using Crazytalk.
Ignore the grid and title thats there to prevent theft.
Other wise it's just the girl on a black background.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF09lkpqK1Y[/nomedia]

Wadda ya think?*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! That and the test 2 looked pretty good! This may change my mind about the money for the bang. I like the bang. In fact, I like banging.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*LOL Yeah worth it.
You can make anything talk.
It does have some bugs though, but I can kind of work around them.*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what bugs?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, I finally got a chance to work with it. Want to see my avatar talk?

avatar video by Sickie_Ickie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h231/Sickie_Ickie/avatarfun


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh that was disturbing on soooo many levels...so many. So many. So many.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

couldnt resist

Crazytalk demo video by scare-m - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid215.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid215.photobucket.com/albums/cc87/scare-m/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@cc87/scare-m/test


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I couldn't resist either!
demo video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/demo


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Dr,

You win!!!  

I dont know if I think its more disgusting or scary.. 

Great job.. just all around creepy

Does anyone know if the licensed application can handle a full screen view?

I plan on projecting on pumpkins and dont want the media player to appear in my projection for my singing pumpkins


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Anything you play in media player can be made to be viewed in fullscreen..just hit ALT/ENTER keys together and the media player disappears leaving just the image.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Of course, the Crazy talk only does one image at a time, meaning you can only record one pumpkin singing, so you would have to use a video editor to have a group singing.


----------



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

just a thought u can use ligths-o-rama to do the same effect, maybe alittle cheaper... watch this video i got off you tube, going to try this effect for my yard haunt this year (wish me luck)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I tried Crazytalk with pics of pumpkins, and it doesn't work. First, the mouth frame isn't compatible with a WIDE grin. Second, it wont detect a nagative image properly, meaning lighted eyes and mouth against a black background won't blink and move properly. It's a shame, too, it had promise.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, what about animating it in positive, and doing the negative later in a video editor?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Depends on the original pumpkin photo. As long as the features look human, it should work. It would take alot of editing to make it work..you would need a human-like face and open it in crazytalk...make your movie..open it up in an editor, reverse the negative FOR EACH FRAME, then do it all over again for each pumpkin you want to have singing.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

should be able to stretch the smile out...i did. the only problem i found was if the nose was over the mouth a bit.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay now THAT is freakin COOOOOL. Sickie you are a strange strange man. I love that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I tried Crazytalk with pics of pumpkins, and it doesn't work. First, the mouth frame isn't compatible with a WIDE grin. Second, it wont detect a nagative image properly, meaning lighted eyes and mouth against a black background won't blink and move properly. It's a shame, too, it had promise.


I didn't have any problem with the negative image. It moved fine for me. I just used the detailed facial mode.

The wide grin is problematic though. If the mouth was slender enough or even non-existant it may work though....hold on...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pumpkin trial video by Sickie_Ickie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h231/Sickie_Ickie/pumpkintrial


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

dionicia said:


> I found this on youtube but I want to know how he made the pumpkins sing. I am thinking of something like this for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, actually...I know exactly how this is done. I happen to work with the guy who does this. This video is of the haunt we put together at work last year. He won one of the HauntX awards in 2006.

Here is his web page: http://haunts.batesbunch.com/. Click on the 2005 haunt link and he explains the whole thing.

He uses a projector across the street to project everything on the house. His home haunt video is on his web page.

I'll let him know every one likes his work. It is very cool. If you have specific questions, let me know.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey everyone! These are good pumpkin faces for crazytalk! they have personality which is the best part so... here you go. btw, crazy talk is such a cool program!http://www.boardwalkoriginals.com/images/boardwalk-originals/boardwalk_originals_halloween_decorations_short_pumpkin_face_175_330x440.jpghttp://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.boardwalkoriginals.com/images/boardwalk-originals/boardwalk_originals_halloween_decorations_short_pumpkin_face_175_330x440.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.boardwalkoriginals.com/z-boardwalk-originals-dummy-boards-halloween-thanksgiving-autumn/a_boardwalk_originals_dummy_boards_halloween_thanksgiving_autumn_1.htm&h=329&w=330&sz=29&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=88uZvGAQ4PHplM:&tbnh=119&tbnw=119&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpumpkin%2Bface%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

you can get one from fry's for 350.00


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hallowennie315 said:


> Hey everyone! These are good pumpkin faces for crazytalk! they have personality which is the best part so... here you go. btw, crazy talk is such a cool program!http://www.boardwalkoriginals.com/i...ecorations_short_pumpkin_face_175_330x440.jpghttp://images.google.com/imgres?img...ev=/images?q=pumpkin+face&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en


Yes, but projecting them on a real pumpkin might give questionable results...I dunno, I'd have to see it projected in action.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Just take an orange background and with black make a pumpkin face. Then play with it in CT. Or invert the colors...
That would work well projected.


----------

